# 2 DNS-Server - Probleme



## brahtwurst (30. März 2004)

Hallo!

Habe folgende Konstellation: 2 Windows 2003 Server, beiden laufen als DNS-Server mit Active Directory integrierten Zonen.
Mein Problem ist, das ich irgendwie 2 gleichberechtigte DNS-Server habe und nicht einen primären und einen sekundären, was ja eigentlich der normalfall ist.
Auf beiden ist als Autoritätsursprung der Server selber drin, auch wenn ich bei einem Server den anderen auswähle kloppt er mir nach kurzer Zeit den alten Wert wieder rein (Replikation? - Diese funktioniert von beiden Servers aus, ist auch so eingestellt).
Habe schonmal auf einen Server das DNS wieder deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, doch die Zonen erscheinen sofort wieder, habe nicht die Möglichkeit, mir irgendwie Stubzonen als Kopie zu ziehen.

Habe die Vermutung, das ich da grundlegend irgendwas falsch verstanden und gemacht habe.

Please Help!


----------



## aquasonic (30. März 2004)

Hast du AD richtig konfiguriert?


----------



## brahtwurst (30. März 2004)

? DNS ist doch Grundlage fürs ADR und nicht andersherum.
Betriebsmaster und Dienste sind jedenfalls eingerichtet


----------



## aquasonic (30. März 2004)

Ja klar...Ich meine ob die beiden in der gleichen Domäne sind?! Wenn ja ist einer Primary und einer Secondary


----------



## brahtwurst (30. März 2004)

ja genau das ist ja mein problem!
sind in derselben domäne, aber nicht primär und sekundär, sondern irgendwie gleich.
der eine hat die ip 192.168.1.1 und der andere die 2.
der einser hat als ursprung sich selbst und genauso der zweier.
hab heute noch was seltsames festgestellt: hab den einen testweise nochmal neugemacht - selbes ding wie vorher. hat der einser aber bei den dns-client-einstellungen sich selbst drin und der zweier als client auch den einser, funktioiert das ganze dns nicht mehr. setze ich bei beiden den zweier als primären dns-server ein, gehts.
da stimmt doch was nicht!


----------



## brahtwurst (31. März 2004)

mal anders gefragt:
wie sollten den die einstellungen sein bei zwei nebeneinander laufenden dns-servern, kanns denn ja mal vergleichen mit meinen einstellungen.
also replikation, autoritätsursprung, dns-client am server, usw.


----------



## Maximodo (31. März 2004)

Was für einen Zweck sollen die 2 DNS Server erfüllen Reicht dir nicht eine einfache Weiterleitung in den Einstellungen des DNS Servers jeweils zum anderen?


----------



## brahtwurst (31. März 2004)

einen dns-server brauche ich ja sowieso, den anderen nur zur absicherung.
auf den clients sind auch beide als dns-server eingetragen, somit kann man jederzeit einen von beiden servern runterfahren.
es muss ja aber irgendwie eingestellt werden, das der eine dns-server der primäre ist und der ander ein sekundärer, sich letzterer also nur eine kopie vom primären zieht.
wenn ich jedoch den dns-server auf dem einen deinstalliere und neu installiere, bekomme ich gleich meine zonen, ohne das ich irgendwas einrichte. hätt ich ja auch prinzipiell nichts dagegen, wenns denn 1:1 mit dem anderen server übereinstimmt, der autöritätsursprung ist aber unterschiedlich (immer der server selber). dieser muss doch aber auch gleich sein, definiert doch den primären server oder liege ich da falsch.


----------



## melfoers (31. März 2004)

Stichwort Multimasterreplikation.

Bei AD integrierten Zonen kann eine Multimasterreplikation eingestellt werden.
D.h. auf jedem DC können die gleichen Masterdatei verwaltet werden. Dabei wird jeder autorisierter DNS Server z.B. ein Domänencontroller, auf dem der DNS Serverdienst ausgeführt wird als primäre Quelle für eine Zone zugewiesen.

Da die Masterkopie der Zone in der AD Datenbank verwaltet und dann vollständig auf alle DC repliziert wird, können alle DNS Server auf diese Datenbank zugreifen.

Der Vorteil an der Sache ist, dass beim Ausfall eines DC mit DNS Dienst in einer Zone der zweite DC/DNS genau so als primärer DNS fungiert, auf dem Änderungen im DNS gespeichert werden können.

Also, so denke ich kann ich hier eine Redundanz in mein Netzwerk bringen, und ich kann die Verwaltungssicherheit des AS verwenden um den Zugriff auf die DNS Informationen zu steuern.


----------



## brahtwurst (31. März 2004)

klingt gut, habs auch eben nochmal so in der 2003-hilfe nachgelesen.
heisst also für mich im klartext: da ich adr-integrierte zonen habe, habe ich auch 2 primäre dns-server, bei denen auch garkeine zonen-übertragung eingerichtet sein muss (bzw. sollte), da sie sich sie übers adr replizieren.


----------



## melfoers (31. März 2004)

hi,
du hast dann keinen primären oder sekundären DNS mehr, sondern einen Active Directory integrierte Zone, die kannst du bei der Erstellung des DNS Servers angeben.
Der DNS nutzt  die Active Directory Datenbank zur Speicherung und Replikation der Zonendateien.


----------



## brahtwurst (31. März 2004)

jo, habs nu geschnallt und glaub das läuft jetzt auch bei mir, dankeschön!
die dns-client einstellungen der server spielen glaube ich da auch noch eine rolle.
hab nu die server gegenseitig bei dns-client eingetragen, gab da sonst was mit insel-problem, siehe microsoft technet


----------

